# How good is this book?



## MobiusX (Jul 27, 2010)

It's called Overcoming Depersonalization Disorder: A Mindfulness & Acceptance Guide to Conquering Feelings of Numbness & Unreality (2010) by Fugen Neziroglu? Is it hard to understand like Feeling Unreal or is it more like The Stranger in the Mirror? I prefer The Stranger in the Mirror. For some reason this Overcoming Depersonalization Disorder book doesn't have any reviews on Amazon.com. Must not be good?


----------



## S O L A R I S (Dec 24, 2009)

I bought it and couldnt read it. It is so blah.

Ive never really read a book on DP, just research articles. I find that the technical medical stuff listed in the book are repetitive, more bla bla bla.


----------



## MobiusX (Jul 27, 2010)

S O L A R I S said:


> I bought it and couldnt read it. It is so blah.
> 
> Ive never really read a book on DP, just research articles. I find that the technical medical stuff listed in the book are repetitive, more bla bla bla.


good, I won't buy it then. I don't like those technical books like Feeling Unreal, cause they require knowledge on the subject before reading it, chapter 3 was like reading a dictionary and I saw that other chapters were like that too so I stopped, you have to search a lot of what you don't know, this is why I prefer The Stranger in the Mirror even though it's about dissociative disorders and not just depersonalization in specific


----------



## never_giving_up (Jun 23, 2010)

I actually found it quite helpful. I would recommend it


----------



## Tommygunz (Sep 7, 2009)

I thought it was great. It offers excellent insight to help you combat the symptoms and overall teaches proper techniques for recovery.


----------



## insaticiable (Feb 23, 2010)

never_giving_up said:


> I actually found it quite helpful. I would recommend it


Ditto!


----------



## insaticiable (Feb 23, 2010)

Tommygunz said:


> I thought it was great. It offers excellent insight to help you combat the symptoms and overall teaches proper techniques for recovery.


Agreed! And it is a MUCH easier read than Feeling Unreal, in my opinion. It's not a long, tedious read...pretty straightforward. I think it was made with the consideration that it's harder for Dp/Dr patients to read long bodies of text, so it is much simpler and more concise. You should get it!


----------



## ValleyGirl (Nov 10, 2017)

Glad to hear this! I just saw a youtube video from Unigirl and she recommended the book. I was getting ready to order it off of Amazon and thought I'd check to see if anyone has read it. I have yet to read any book on dpd because reading about it tends to make me just freak out but it sounds like this book would be helpful to recovery.


----------



## dpsince2002 (Oct 26, 2008)

I just got it a couple of days ago, and, so far, it does seem easier to read than Feeling Unreal, with some potentially helpful info. I found myself really unmotivated to get into it, which I think points back to my whole fear of getting better after spending 8 years like this. But knowing that you guys are looking at it helps me with that.


----------

